# Mid range gaming rig for 50k : buying this sunday



## sandp.raj (Jan 4, 2013)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: Purpose is gaming hd movies and office2010 with some casual photo editing (not serious)  .Games like bf3 and most wanted 2012 should run @1080p

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:Overall budget is 53k maximum is 55k.

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:will try and see in near future

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:windows 7 64bit

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:1tb

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: Dell 21.5inch ips panel

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:I have speakers.

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:This week sunday or monday.

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:Yes.I will do this myself or maybe an assambler

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: I will be buying from kolkata.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: Guys i dont think i will be needing a lot of processing power per say. 
And i have decided on some components. These may be slightly outdated so suggestions are welcome.

Amd fx4100 processor
Amd 990fx motherboard( Biostar or gigabyte ud3)  
Gskill ripjaws 4b 
Hdd 1tb sata 6.0
Msi radeon7850 1gb(suggestions needed)
Ocz agility 3 120 gb ssd
Cabinet nzxt or cm elite311
Psu (suggest for 4k)
Monitor dell s2240 ips panel 21.5 inches
Dvd rw drive (any)
Kb- logitech
Mouse -generic will upgrade to razer deathadder next month.
Mosepad razer goliathus 

Thats all i have in mind and by some online research i found it to be in my budget.

If you guys can suggest a better config at the same price point please do so.

Ps: Moderators please delete my previous request for configuration (it was posted accidently)


----------



## The Incinerator (Jan 4, 2013)

Intel Core i5 3470 - Rs 11000
Gigabyte GA-H77M-D3H  - Rs 5500
Gskill Ripjaws 4GB - Rs 1600
*GPU -  GIGABYTE GV-N66TWF2-2GD (GTX 660Ti)  -  Rs 19300 *
HDD - Seagate 1TB - Rs 4300
SMPS - Corsair CX500V2 - Rs 3450
Cabinet - NZXT Beta EVO - Rs 2600
OPD - Samsung SH-S 223F - Rs 975
Monitor - AOC LED 22"  (I-2251FWE) IPS panel (1920x1080 LED) - Rs 8200  ( The very best at this price)

Total : Rs 56925/-

Overbudget but great , it is money well spent here. SSd at the moment is secondary as you wont benefit anything from it  other than fast boot and load ups of applications. Rather get a powerful GPU and CPU which will actually mince meat games thrown at them. Add SSD  better Keyboard mouse mouse pad etc later one by one. Concentrate on good Core Components which you or anyone wont change time and again.


----------



## amjath (Jan 4, 2013)

^ +1 for the config
Instead of 660ti cause of its less memory Bus and new AMD catalyst driver, A sapphire 7870 OC = ~18k would be better


----------



## The Incinerator (Jan 4, 2013)

^^
The 660Ti (with 310.70 Drivers) will shred and eat the HD 7870 for Breakfast and wont even burp!!!


----------



## sandp.raj (Jan 4, 2013)

@incinarator do we really need A 660ti for 1080p resolutions??
 Coz i dont like large monitors beyond 24 inch and i wont be updating monitors for 3 years atleast.

I mean can i  settle for 7850 and get a ssd for the difference. Or a 7870


----------



## sandp.raj (Jan 4, 2013)

What happened to the amd.  I always had an amd system since i was in class 10th.
We  rarely utilize the power of processors we have now


----------



## draco21 (Jan 4, 2013)

^^True.But 7870 is not bad itself.

BTW tell me your which u prefer intel / AMD??

Also dont you need UPS??


----------



## The Incinerator (Jan 4, 2013)

draco21 said:


> ^^True.But 7870 is not bad itself.
> 
> BTW tell me your which u prefer intel / AMD??
> 
> Also dont you need UPS??



HD 7870 is not bad at all but its not as good as the GTX 660Ti either.

Both AMD and Intel are good in their respective price points and scope of work.

I dont use a UPS but it not wrong to have one. I dont believe in Expensive APC UPS but a good local one with a great battery is enough just to let me shut down my PC with 10mins of back up time.


----------



## sandp.raj (Jan 4, 2013)

Why there is so much restrictions for posts 
.Atleast the one who started the thread should be able to post his replies quickly


----------



## draco21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Purpose is gaming hd movies and office2010 with some casual photo editing.

Say u doing some work in office / photoshop. Or Gaming on a game which dosent have auto save.  Would you like it if power failure causes you 30-45 min work and efforts go in vain??

An UPS Providing 10-15 mins back up is a must for any work or is highly recommended for gaming.

Either ways it is your call sandeep.

My suggestion

AMD 3.3 GHz AM3 FX6100 Processor - AMD: Flipkart.com

(Read Reviews before deciding) 

ASUS M5A97 AM3+ AMD 970 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard with UEFI BIOS

USB 3.0 support and all....

ATI 7870 Sapphire - Rs 16000

WD Caviar Green 1TB with 64MB cache -Rs.4300


Rest same.

^^Me faced same problem

First 3 posts to be verified by Mod to avoid spammers or spambot

With all money saved approx Rs.6000 Go for *www.flipkart.com/ocz-agility-3-120...NZK9&ref=3383ce88-1337-4701-8ae2-791226f5cdaf

I hope you know about ssd's


----------



## sandp.raj (Jan 4, 2013)

I will be buying a ups later.

I read some tomshardware posts and majority of people there recommended a ssd for any pc as boot drive.

As i am not a very hardcore gamer to require 100fps at 1080p with 16xmsaa so i guess a660ti will be an overkill for me.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 4, 2013)

*@ sandp.raj *

Go with what incinerator suggested. The system looks highly balanced and worth the performance. If its coming in your budget then why not consider it?
If you want 1080p gaming and upcoming games like crysis 3 tempt you, then 660-ti will prove extremely handy.

Believe me, when you crank up the settings in 1080p, you are going to need something like a 660-ti or 7950 to enjoy all bells and whistles.
7850 won't give you maximum experience. 660-ti is definitely better than 7870 and offers superior image quality.




Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/OaMUH.png

*i.imgur.com/3Dpqu.png



Its tested with 310.70 drivers.


----------



## The Incinerator (Jan 4, 2013)

sandp.raj said:


> @incinarator do we really need A 660ti for 1080p resolutions??
> Coz i dont like large monitors beyond 24 inch and i wont be updating monitors for 3 years atleast.
> 
> I mean can i  settle for 7850 and get a ssd for the difference. Or a 7870



You would really require it at 1080p resolutions with setting set to high or ultra in Games like FC3, BF3, Skyrim, Sleeping Dogs and with upcoming titles in 2013. And believe me when Crysis 3 comes out you wont feel shortchanged with this rig. And the best part is it is well within your budget or just a  shade above. Turn up the quality settings in a game to Ultra with a GTX 660Ti or HD 7950 and play on a capable IPS panel and you are a gamer for life!
Rest..... Vicky has provided the spoiler check it.


----------



## draco21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Go for  Incinerator's rig if you can afford it. But I believe FX6100 and 7870 would not have been bad performers either.(You can always reduce AA or minor details if you feel incontinent with gameplay. I always do).  After all it is the title which matters.

Example:

Crysis 2 - 1920 x 1080, ultra preset

Nvidia GTX 660 Ti - 58.7 FPS
AMD Radeon 7870 - 54.7 FPS
AMD Radeon 7950 - 64.7 FPS

Battlefield 3 - 1920 x 1080, ultra preset, 16x AF, 4x AA

Nvidia GTX 660 Ti - 49.5 FPS
AMD Radeon 7870 - 43.6 FPS
AMD Radeon 7950 - 46.4 FPS
Batman: Arkham City - 1920 x 1080, extreme preset, tessellation normal

Nvidia GTX 660 Ti - 62.1 FPS
AMD Radeon 7870 - 67.5 FPS
AMD Radeon 7950 - 78.0 FPS

The Elder Scrolls: Skyrim - 1920 x 1080, ultra preset, 8x MSAA, 16x AF

Nvidia GTX 660 Ti - 74 FPS
AMD Radeon 7870 - 81.2 FPS
AMD Radeon 7950 - 83.2 FPS

Metro 2033 - 1920 x 1080, high preset, 16x AF, 4x MSAA

Nvidia GTX 660 Ti - 52.1 FPS
AMD Radeon 7870 - 55.9 FPS
AMD Radeon 7950 - 60.4 FPS

So you cant be sure that 660ti would outperform 7870 in all games upcoming. So 660ti may not be better in all cases and you may not play all games in highest settings


----------



## sandp.raj (Jan 4, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> You would really require it at 1080p resolutions with setting set to high or ultra in Games like FC3, BF3, Skyrim, Sleeping Dogs and with upcoming titles in 2013. And believe me when Crysis 3 comes out you wont feel shortchanged with this rig. And the best part is it is well within your budget or just a  shade above. Turn up the quality settings in a game to Ultra with a GTX 660Ti or HD 7950 and play on a capable IPS panel and you are a gamer for life!
> Rest..... Vicky has provided the spoiler check it.




Thinking to go with the 7870 and the config suggested by incinarator . will have some money left for the death adder.


Btw is there an amd configurtion for my budget with atleast an ocz agility 60gb, razer deathadder and 7870



draco21 said:


> Go for  Incinerator's rig if you can afford it. But I believe FX6100 and 7870 would not have been bad performers either.(You can always reduce AA or minor details if you feel incontinent with gameplay. I always do).  After all it is the title which matters.
> 
> Example:
> 
> ...


 whr did you get these figures; if at any review site then they test with i7 overclocked with low latency memories so it is not ideal for us the simple users.


----------



## desiJATT (Jan 4, 2013)

sandp.raj said:


> Thinking to go with the 7870 and the config suggested by incinarator . will have some money left for the death adder.
> 
> 
> Btw is there an amd configurtion for my budget with atleast an ocz agility 60gb, razer deathadder and 7870
> ...



If "gaming" and only gaming will be your prime concern, you CAN look to an AMD build as well, and go for an HD7950 with the money you saved. Although this Intel i5 based PC will serve you well in pretty much all aspects.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 4, 2013)

draco21 said:


> Go for  Incinerator's rig if you can afford it. But I believe FX6100 and 7870 would not have been bad performers either.(You can always reduce AA or minor details if you feel incontinent with gameplay. I always do).  After all it is the title which matters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where did you get these figures?   Are they tested with latest drivers?


----------



## draco21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Yes they used i7. But this should give an overall picture that 660 is not that better than 7870.

*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/geforce-gtx-660-ti-benchmark-review,3279.html


----------



## The Incinerator (Jan 4, 2013)

@ OP

Dont compromise on the GPU for a mouse. A Logitech G400 is optimum.


----------



## sandp.raj (Jan 5, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> @ OP
> 
> Dont compromise on the GPU for a mouse. A Logitech G400 is optimum.



Incinarator you got me now!!! will go the shop and will see what happens. But i guess i will overshoot the budget all thanks to you.
And  r u from kolkata??  Then suggest good shops frm whr u quote prices..

And one more query; i will be coming from a place near asansol and sunday is my only day off being a banker. So is the hardware market open on sunday ??



draco21 said:


> Yes they used i7. But this should give an overall picture that 660 is not that better than 7870.
> 
> *www.tomshardware.com/reviews/geforce-gtx-660-ti-benchmark-review,3279.html



Thanks draco for the info. But i read that the new 310drivers give a good performance boost to 660ti and its slightly better than 7870 now .
Th tomshardware Review is 6 month old with 305drivers.



The Incinerator said:


> @ OP
> 
> Dont compromise on the GPU for a mouse. A Logitech G400 is optimum.



And incinarator if i want to go for overclocking just a bit then this rig wont handle ??

Both proccesor and motherboard have locked multipliers.


----------



## The Incinerator (Jan 5, 2013)

sandp.raj said:


> Incinarator you got me now!!! will go the shop and will see what happens. But i guess i will overshoot the budget all thanks to you.
> And  r u from kolkata??  Then suggest good shops frm whr u quote prices..
> 
> And one more query; i will be coming from a place near asansol and sunday is my only day off being a banker. So is the hardware market open on sunday ??
> ...



Yes I am from Kolkata.
The prices are from Prime ABGB Mumbai, Vedant Computers, Kolkata and MD Computers Kolkata. The GPU price is from SMC Delhi. In Kolkata Vedant might give you even better prices.(Mention you are a TDF member)

Vedant - 26, Ganesh Chandra Street, Ganesh Chandra Street, Kolkata, West Bengal 700013 (PH: 033 2253 7597)

No you cant overclock the Processor for that you have to spend Rs 2700 more on the processor and around Rs 3000 on a basic Z77 motherboard (which will overclock moderately) and Rs 2100 on a CPU Cooler! If you want to overclock in that budget better get an AMD set up like this...

AMD FX 8350 - Rs 12000
Asus M5A97 - Rs 6600 (Minimum requirement for clocking that Vishera)

If not clocking you are just fine or in some cases better off with that Intel in gaming and more.

Sunday is a bad day for shopping Hardware at GC Avenue/Chandni in Kolkata!


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 5, 2013)

sandp.raj said:


> @incinarator do we really need A 660ti for 1080p resolutions??
> Coz i dont like large monitors beyond 24 inch and i wont be updating monitors for 3 years atleast.
> 
> I mean can i  settle for 7850 and get a ssd for the difference. Or a 7870



Then 660ti would be serious overkill.
Above all, you are a casual gamer, not a hardcore gamer.
Get Sapphire HD7850 @13.5K



The Incinerator said:


> Sunday is a bad day for shopping Hardware at GC Avenue/Chandni in Kolkata!



Bad day? 
Ever been to chandni on Sunday? 
All shops remain closed on Sunday. You can't buy wnything from there on Sunday. (except some shops at chandni main market)


----------



## sandp.raj (Jan 5, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> Then 660ti would be serious overkill.
> Above all, you are a casual gamer, not a hardcore gamer.
> Get Sapphire HD7850 @13.5K
> 
> ...



Now this is a serious problem if market is closed on sunday. Then i have no option than to take a leave from my office. 
Now i cant say whn i will buy.

And thank u d6bmg . i was also thinking that 660ti will be an overkill.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 5, 2013)

^^Gpu's are never and will never be an overkill for 1080p and higher resolutions considering the pace at which games are evolving.
Try playing far cry 3 with everything set to ultra and 4x msaa. 7850 will simply give up. Ofcourse you can tone down the settings to increase fps count but you can also do that with a 7770 which is 40% cheaper.

The point is if your budget permits, then why to go for an inferior gpu considering you are building a gaming rig??

I would suggest you to atleast consider a 7870.


----------



## The Incinerator (Jan 5, 2013)

^^ Right said, completely agree with you on that.

Let alone Crysis 3 .....Even FarCry 3 is bringing 660ti and HD 7950 to tears when set at Ultra @ 1080p with AA scaling. So its just a matter of  time that he will feel shortchanged with a HD 7850. GPUs can never be an overkill and that too at resolutions of 1080p. We are not suggesting him a GTX690 or HD7990, had it been so that would have been an overkill. Moreover the Rig with the GTX 660ti sits nicely within his budget. So lets not confuse him.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 5, 2013)

7990 available in india??


----------



## sandp.raj (Jan 5, 2013)

vickybat said:


> ^^Gpu's are never and will never be an overkill for 1080p and higher resolutions considering the pace at which games are evolving.
> Try playing far cry 3 with everything set to ultra and 4x msaa. 7850 will simply give up. Ofcourse you can tone down the settings to increase fps count but you can also do that with a 7770 which is 40% cheaper.
> 
> The point is if your budget permits, then why to go for an inferior gpu considering you are building a gaming rig??
> ...



Will go with 7870 with the amd setup . Will try A little tinkering and overclocking the gpu.


----------



## draco21 (Jan 5, 2013)

Dont overclock without a cooler. 

If you do things may not be in your favour.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 5, 2013)

dude draco21... GPU OCing CAN BE done without aftermarket coolers. Seriously. Read.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 5, 2013)

vickybat said:


> ^^Gpu's are never and will never be an overkill for 1080p and higher resolutions considering the pace at which games are evolving.
> Try playing far cry 3 with everything set to ultra and 4x msaa. 7850 will simply give up. Ofcourse you can tone down the settings to increase fps count but you can also do that with a 7770 which is 40% cheaper.
> 
> The point is if your budget permits, then why to go for an inferior gpu considering you are building a gaming rig??
> ...



There is difference between casual gaming and serious gaming. What you are talking about is serious gaming, and from the posts of OP, I think he is not interested in that. And again, money saved in GPU can be used to buy better CPU cooler, which will help to overclock the CPU better. If not now, then in coming years.



sandp.raj said:


> Now this is a serious problem if market is closed on sunday. Then i have no option than to take a leave from my office.



Saturday evening, perhaps? Or on a holiday.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 5, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> There is difference between casual gaming and serious gaming. What you are talking about is serious gaming, and from the posts of OP, I think he is not interested in that. And again, money saved in GPU can be used to buy better CPU cooler, which will help to overclock the CPU better. If not now, then in coming years.



A 50-55k gaming system is meant for serious gaming only. The word "casual" does not fit here

About cpu cooler, if op sticks with i5 3470, he won't need a cpu cooler right away coz he won't be able to overclock that.
If he decides 8350, then it already ships with a great cooler. He can always buy a cpu cooler later but gpu is kind of a one time investment
until next upgrade.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 5, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> dude draco21... GPU OCing CAN BE done without aftermarket coolers. Seriously. Read.



ya with custom cooling mechanisms on card

but still i think that cabinet will need proper cooler (i.e fans) to maintain airflow...

its not like that op can leave his cabinet open all the time just for the word air flow???


----------



## draco21 (Jan 5, 2013)

Actually sorry i had cpu in mind

sorry again you dont need coolers OC all you want


----------



## sandp.raj (Jan 6, 2013)

vickybat said:


> A 50-55k gaming system is meant for serious gaming only. The word "casual" does not fit here
> 
> About cpu cooler, if op sticks with i5 3470, he won't need a cpu cooler right away coz he won't be able to overclock that.
> If he decides 8350, then it already ships with a great cooler. He can always buy a cpu cooler later but gpu is kind of a one time investment
> until next upgrade.



I have decided on the amd fx8350 with the asus 970 chipset board
And about gpu if i go with 660ti it will be at a premium of around 2500 
overshooting the budget above 60k with the amd build ; and that is a no no.

I have to buy a good mouse and a mousepad and a ssd( if possible).


----------



## Cilus (Jan 6, 2013)

Then go with HD 7870 which is available around 17K including taxes in Vedant Computer, Kolkata. Performance wise it is marginally slower than GTX 660Ti in gaming but the price is too good for it.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 6, 2013)

sandp.raj said:


> I have decided on the amd fx8350 with the asus 970 chipset board
> And about gpu if i go with 660ti it will be at a premium of around 2500
> overshooting the budget above 60k with the amd build ; and that is a no no.
> 
> I have to buy a good mouse and a mousepad and a ssd( if possible).



In fact a 660-ti is a much better card than 7870. It gives more juice to enable higher settings in shader heavy games like far cry 3 and sleeping dogs(after 310.70 drivers) and is a good amount faster.
Has txaa support and upcoming games like crysis 3 are confirmed to be using it. 

I would still suggest to spend a bit more for it coz the performance is worth the investment.


----------



## The Incinerator (Jan 6, 2013)

The rig I suggested him gets him all that juice and its well within his budget but he is still confusing himself. He is hellbent on getting a wrong rig. Anyways.

Intel Core i5 3470 - Rs 11000
Gigabyte GA-H77M-D3H - Rs 5500
Gskill Ripjaws 4GB - Rs 1600
GPU - GIGABYTE GV-N66TWF2-2GD (GTX 660Ti) - Rs 19300 
HDD - Seagate 1TB - Rs 4300
SMPS - Corsair CX500V2 - Rs 3450
Cabinet - NZXT Beta EVO - Rs 2600
OPD - Samsung SH-S 223F - Rs 975
Monitor - AOC LED 22" (I-2251FWE) IPS panel (1920x1080 LED) - Rs 8200 ( The very best at this price)

Total : Rs 56925/-

Even if he wants to add a good "Mouse" it will still be within Rs 60K. An SSD is useless at the moment. And an SSD can be added anytime later.SSD will not boost the game FPS but will only shorten boot times and application load times because it is not hindered by mechanical burst lags.

An AMD rig is not needed at all here and in your scheme of things.


----------



## draco21 (Jan 6, 2013)

Dude better go with 660ti it performs better than 7950 HD in some games....


----------



## The Incinerator (Jan 7, 2013)

And now with the 310.90 driver update the AA scaling has gone even better.


----------



## sandp.raj (Jan 7, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> And now with the 310.90 driver update the AA scaling has gone even better.



Okey okey my mistake.
Now no confusion .
Will go with the intel rig as you suggested.
And will get the 660ti.
Ssd will come later.


----------

